# plumber



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

anyone know a good plumber that is looking for work today.. I have a pvc leak under my Mom's house and I can no longer crawl under there to get to it.. if you know someone please pm me with their number 

Thanks


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

blazerben on the forum owns Nelson's plumbing. Although he himself is on vaca fishing at lake martin, his people are still there and might can get ya taken care of. They have done a lot of work for me and do a good job


Wes Sherouse


Nelson Plumbing
476-9164 is their office number:thumbsup:


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks, got it done..


----------

